# 15' tires



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm thinking you're going to have to sell them unless they are 5x105.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure but an issue is fitting over the calipers.

We know for sure 215 / 60 / 16 fits, so that is the size most people go with


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

What are 15 foot tires? Lol jk. But cobalt and cruze are different bolt patterns, so unless u have adapters they wont even bolt on. Even then the cruze ls models with the steel wheels are still 16" and they're probably that big for a reason.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

15 foot tires are the ones you see on those giant earth movers

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> 15 foot tires are the ones you see on those giant earth movers
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Ohh ya good point. For some reason idk if they would fit on a cruze..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

15" steelies will fit the Cruze. I believe they are the same as the ones on the Sonic. Alternately, you can get 15" alloys from the sonic. They will fit the stock brakes. I know this because other members have done it before.


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

In short answer no, they will not work, wheels or tires* Best bet to sell them on Craigslist as it is a common size and bolt pattern, then either buy and swap over tires or attempt to find wheels for the Cruze. Given then following:

Colbalt lug pattern 4x100 (very common) Cruze 5x105 (such an odd size lol)

You didn't give your tire size so I'm guessing judging by stock size
Cobalt 195/60R15 (Common diameter 24.2") 

Cruze stock (215/60R16) 26.2" differnce 8%
Option 15" some will fit and clear front caliper (buyer beware)
205/70R 15 diameter 26.3" difference 8.6% 
215/65R15 diameter 26" differnce 7.4%


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 15" steelies will fit the Cruze. I believe they are the same as the ones on the Sonic. Alternately, you can get 15" alloys from the sonic. They will fit the stock brakes. I know this because other members have done it before.


I personally haven't heard of sonic 15's on a cruze, but I didn't even consider what was on the sonic. I knew they were the same platform off hand, so I checked the part #'s for front brakes and sure enough they are the exact same between the two. So if I were u I'd just get stock sonic 15" steelies and swap over ur winter tires.


----------

